# Funniest shots in your Photo Library!



## ehMax

Post the funniest photos that you have in your Photo Library. (Pictures that you or your family / friends took)

Here's a few funny ones from my library:










ehMax when he was a Jr. not really digging what his Mamma is making him wear.










Sponge Bob Square Pants










Sponge Bob Square pants losing his pants. 










Steve thinks my photos are funny!










Don't laugh at me because I drive a little car!

==================

Let's see your funny pictures!


----------



## chas_m

EhMax is a man who is seriously willing to debase himself for the love of this forum!

Here's one that caught me off-guard when I first arrived in Canada. I saw these in a dollar store and I can assure you they aren't sold in the US:









For those who may not be familiar, once you become a "serious" bingo player, you need big fat "markers" to quickly tag the many, many "cards" you generally have in front of you when each number is called. You should see the "bingo ladies" with their markers at the Bingo hall -- it's like "whack a mole!"


----------



## imobile

*And this is NOT sold in anywhere North America mate!*



chas_m said:


> EhMax is a man who is seriously willing to debase himself for the love of this forum!
> 
> Here's one that caught me off-guard when I first arrived in Canada. I saw these in a dollar store and I can assure you they aren't sold in the US:
> 
> View attachment 7134
> 
> 
> For those who may not be familiar, once you become a "serious" bingo player, you need big fat "markers" to quickly tag the many, many "cards" you generally have in front of you when each number is called. You should see the "bingo ladies" with their markers at the Bingo hall -- it's like "whack a mole!"



Off guard?
This one is 'rather TASTELESS"

Typical Aussie humour .. from Queensland!


----------



## ScanMan

Ektachrome scan: The In-laws vs Ogopogo 1958.


----------



## Macified

ScanMan said:


> Ektachrome scan: The In-laws vs Ogopogo 1958.


Ahh, Ogopogo. I pass that place every time I go to the cottage. Never been in or down by the lake though.


----------



## ScanMan

Macified said:


> Ahh, Ogopogo. I pass that place every time I go to the cottage.


You're in Markham and pass through the Okanagan on your way to the cottage? How long is the drive?


----------



## machael

My dog Zelda wondering why she's upside down


----------



## Macified

ScanMan said:


> You're in Markham and pass through the Okanagan on your way to the cottage? How long is the drive?


Who would have thought there was more than one Ogopogo.


----------



## ScanMan

Macified said:


> Who would have thought there was more than one Ogopogo.


Ogopogo's none too pleased to hear he's losing equity in the fearful name biz. I just wasted 5 minutes on serious Ogopogo research, and now plan a book.

There appears to be no actual Ogopogo community in BC. It is in fact the name of, an oft-sited, plasticine-age lake monster that rises from the dark depths during school breaks and tourist season, to wreak havoc among it's cheerful, unsuspecting, apple eating villagers. And the depraved condo developers from Toronto, encroaching on its habitat. 

There is an Ogopogo in Hertforshire UK. But there's no story there. Just a daft name, as they surely admit over 'ome in Ogopogo, It's not even "Ogopogo bye The Sea", which would have caught the attention of you-know-who, by now.

And finally, there appears to be an "Ogopogo Resort" in Haliburton, Ontario that's "Situated on a crystal clear mountain lake...").

I think our friend would would fit right in.


----------



## Macified

ScanMan said:


> Ogopogo's none too pleased to hear he's losing equity in the fearful name biz. I just wasted 5 minutes on serious Ogopogo research, and now plan a book.
> 
> There appears to be no actual Ogopogo community in BC. It is in fact the name of, an oft-sited, plasticine-age lake monster that rises from the dark depths during school breaks and tourist season, to wreak havoc among it's cheerful, unsuspecting, apple eating villagers. And the depraved condo developers from Toronto, encroaching on its habitat.
> 
> There is an Ogopogo in Hertforshire UK. But there's no story there. Just a daft name, as they surely admit over 'ome in Ogopogo, It's not even "Ogopogo bye The Sea", which would have caught the attention of you-know-who, by now.
> 
> And finally, there appears to be an "Ogopogo Resort" in Haliburton, Ontario that's "Situated on a crystal clear mountain lake...").
> 
> I think our friend would would fit right in.


And I just thought it was a silly palindrome.


----------



## ScanMan

removed


----------



## Mr Macintosh

ehMax said:


> Don't laugh at me because I drive a little car!
> !



Thats funny... I really don't understand the fasination with small unsafe cars, give me a luxary full size sedan, like Buick, Lincoln, etc


----------



## KC4

Mr Macintosh said:


> Thats funny... I really don't understand the fasination with small unsafe cars, give me a luxary full size sedan, like Buick, Lincoln, etc


You don't want a car..you want a TANK!


----------



## imobile

*TANKS ~ My first car and my FAVOURITE all time 'car' !*



KC4 said:


> You don't want a car..you want a TANK!


Tanks are great!

The 1937 Ford V8 ( first of the all steel Fords) I bought for $50. Bought it from a wrecking yard, it had ran over racing greyhounds and their 'trainer', then crashed into a power pole... driver was a drunk yobbo!
Used to get 14MPG, burn a quart of SAE 50 in fifty miles, until put 20 thou oversize rings in the sucker!
Not very green eh?
Then again what was in early sixties.... except my mates and I?

Why one of them paid $120 ( A60 Pounds) for a National 10 Transistor radio from a crew member on a freighter from Japan at the BHP Steelworks in Newcastle, Oz)

It meant freedom. drive in movies, cruising the streets looking for 'birds', hamburgers at 2 am from a Greek greasy grill ( with beets and egg ) , getting home at same time as the milko delivered the moo juice!
Ah nostalgia.


And the FreightShaker...
Air ride seat, cab, suspension.
Best and safest tank ever!
Nearly 19000 LB (8400 kg) full of fuel!

VERY efficient, very green really... it would move 45000 LBS of freight at over 7 miles a gallon.
Cheap per lb cost!
Thats equivalent payload of 22 Ford 150's ( at 1930 lb)
Does a F150 get 150 mpg?

HowStuffWorks "Ford Payload"


----------



## ScanMan

Nice atmosphere in that Ford shot. When was it taken? 

(edit) Sept. '64, by the date. Has a nice older look, tho.


----------



## imobile

*Yes ScanMan t'was 1964.*



ScanMan said:


> Nice atmosphere in that Ford shot. When was it taken?
> 
> (edit) Sept. '64, by the date. Has a nice older look, tho.



G'day ScanMan 

Taken on a Ricoh rangefinder on Kodak b&w ... I think Panatomic X.
Old 5"x3" print, was scanned on a my older Epson 2450.

The 'highway' was a classic gravel/sand secondary one. 
In Northern NSW , Australia near the NSW/Queensland border.


----------



## chas_m

ScanMan said:


> Ektachrome scan: The In-laws vs Ogopogo 1958.


ScanMan:

I was just re-looking at this picture, and I wanted to say you have really earned your nom-de-forum. That is a STUNNINGLY good restoration.


----------



## ScanMan

Thanks, Chas_m. It's what I do. Got a name for this boy band?


----------



## KC4

The Century 21 Duo with trainee ?


----------



## pathill

Let me guess...

The tiny trio? lol


----------



## screature

"Got a name for this boy band?" Nit and the Wits


----------



## screature

Got a name for this boy band? Teeter and the Totters


----------



## imobile

*The Straightjackets?*



ScanMan said:


> Thanks, Chas_m. It's what I do. Got a name for this boy band?




or
StraitJackets..... could be a (w) RAP group ~!!


----------



## screature

Here's a pretty funny one of our Maggie. Note: Her ears are actually floppy.


----------



## ScanMan

Hasn't been a post here in a while. Though not classically "funny", it makes me smile a bit to wonder what Vinnie would make of all this. A buddy of mine said that had he forseen this, he would have cut off both his ears!


----------



## CubaMark

Actually, there's a new interpretation of the story... lent credence by court documents and other material... that Van Gogh's ear was cut off in a bar fight, but he and his best pal (the dude with the sword) made up the self-inflicted wound story to keep buddy out of jail...


----------



## ScanMan

CubaMark said:


> (the dude with the sword)...


Gauguin. It's possible, although Vince was quite a whack job at the time. Wasn't shy about dramatic displays of self-mutilation at other times during his life, either.

Along the same lines as the photo above, one wonders what Leonardo would make of this display. Personally, I think it's got just a lick of French humour to it.


----------



## Mycatisbigfoot

Wll i think mine is the most epic one that goes with my user name thats my cat, he has like 28 toes, (put together) Ihave no clue how i got that picture


----------

